# DVD-rom trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## HPtallman

I have a Sony Vaio laptop which contains a DVD Rom.  I recently upgraded from Windows ME to Windows XP.  My hard drive was earased in the proccess.  I have Windows XP up and running now, But my DVD Rom will not play DVD's.   I will read regular cd's but now DVD's.    How do I make the computer read DVD's again?          Thanks


----------



## [tab]

Data DVDs, or movies?  You need software to play movie DVDs on your computer.


----------



## Death_Shadow

HPtallman said:
			
		

> I have a Sony Vaio laptop which contains a DVD Rom.  I recently upgraded from Windows ME to Windows XP.  My hard drive was earased in the proccess.  I have Windows XP up and running now, But my DVD Rom will not play DVD's.   I will read regular cd's but now DVD's.    How do I make the computer read DVD's again?          Thanks



I had the same problem, what software do you use to play them? If it is windows media player, for some reason it doesn't detect certain DVD drives as it doesn't have the correct driver for them, in this case you need to update your DVD rom drive's drivers. Usually, you can do this by going to the manufacturer's site and downloading the driver, or updating your drivers using Xp...I think you have to view system information, go to Hardware, then go to device manager. Find your DVD drive in the list, for example, mine is a PIONEER DVD-ROM DRIVE 115. Then right click and click on "Update drivers" After updating the drivers it should work


----------



## abcd




----------



## abcd

I have similar problem on my dvd rom, in my case it seems that the dvd is not recognized. I already update the driver but the problem still continues. It is a dvd data. Also, I read the dvd in another laptop and everithing was perferct


----------



## Praetor

What drive is it.... not all dvd drives recognize all media. I remember my LG DVDROM couldnt read DVD+R(W)


----------

